# Bands or Geese/Ducks



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

With all the attention the forum topic "How Many Bands Do You Have" is getting I was thinking... If you could choose between shooting a banded bird or having a successful hunt (limit with 4-5 guys), what would you pick?

It's a hard question... I would want both of course, but with my luck any successful hunt with a group of guys and a quality photo will do just fine. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well since we don't have the luck to shoot bands I'll go with the latter.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I'd have to go with everyone getting their limit. The pictures and memories are as good as a band....but then again jewelry rocks!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

if its a band while hunting by yourself it cant be as rewarding as getting one with the guys around. i would have to go with band up until i have a few more then go with the good hunt with the guys.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Keep the bands a coming! I am at the point limits just don't matter anymore.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Its all about hunting, not collecting hardware. :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I would love to get a banded mallard. I have neaver even seen one.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I dont really look at a succesful hunt being a limit. I look at it this way. Having fun is a succesful hunt. as far as limits or bands I dont really care anymore if our group gets one, cool and if we dont shoot a limit were not bumbed either. Just like to be outside on the prarie. :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I dont really look at a succesful hunt being a limit. I look at it this way. Having fun is a succesful hunt. as far as limits or bands I dont really care anymore if our group gets one, cool and if we dont shoot a limit were not bumbed either. Just like to be outside on the prarie.


I wish that my 17 yr old cousin can understand that, He's starting to make me mad by his actions and wanting to shoot as many he can and complains to me about telling him not to shoot over the limit and keeps saying we wont get caught, well we got caught tresspassing when i was 16 and he was 14 and I've learned from it and no more of this Sh!t.. he doesnt still understand. I love to go out for the same reasons as you Schulz and many others.. I love to see ducks or geese flying in distance or in my face, no matter how many we drop, I always have a great time getting up in the morning and telling jokes, watching the sunrise, having some fun together and its always a bonus to shoot a few. :beer:


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

If I had to choose one, I'd take the band. But after doing this for almost 35 years now, I have to agree with Schulz. Just having the opportunity to be outdoors and enjoy the hunt and comraderie makes it all worthwhile. As they say: "Even a bad day in the field beats a good day at work!"


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Quackkills9, i fight your same battle. i have friends that if i wernt hunting with them would probably do some stupid illegal things. but they know that as long as im there ill call their a$$es in myself if they do. they seem to get that sterotypical macho tough guy mentality when hunting. they just want to shoot and kills things, i hardly think they would care if it was a sea gull or a double banded four curl greenie that they shot, as long as something died. which is sad, and i wish i had someone better to hunt with but ill deal with what ive got for now. so for right now i would have to say i would prefer some bands. because in my head a lanyard full of bands is proof that someone hunts alot, and does well, which i admire. that and for right now a pile of birds with the guys i hunt with would be rewarding for me, but for them its like "ok, shootin em was fun, but now we gotta clean em, this sucks, its not worth all the work". the day i go hunting with some people that are as serious and into it as i am i will probably change my mind on the band thing, but when i scout the field, burning my gas, set up my decoys, do all the calling, and then bring them along for the ride, with no thanks, it gets a little annoying, they cant call, they dont try to learn, they dont plan to but any decoys, just use mine, they even use my camo sometimes, i almost feel like a guide.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would take the band, cause we don't get them that often around here, they are hard to come by.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd take birds anytime over the bands.

Bands are just a bonus, just like winning in the general raffle at a Delta or DU banquet, you dont always win but when you do you'll take it...


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Because only a small percentage of all birds are banded odds are anyone with several bands has shot a lot of birds in their life. You might get one or maybe two lucky bands - some people shoot a banded bird their first time out- but if you have a multiple bands you most likely have some hunting chops. Or, you bought them through a catalog.

The whole reason bands are special is that they show that you or the people you hunt with must have some ability to be able to get enough birds so that you get some bands.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

For me it would be a band. BUT, only because of the memories, not the hardware. I can't remember every goose I've shot, or even the limits (we have a 2 bird limit regular season, so its not a big deal). However, I can picture every banded bird down my barrel. I remember the weather, how they approached, etc. Plus, I'm like a kid waiting for Xmas every day waiting for that USFWS report to come in the mail.

QuackKills - life is too short to hunt with idiots. I had to learn that the hard way years ago. You probably spend hours scouting and trying to get fields to hunt. Set a goal to put the same effort into finding someone who shares values and your love of hunting. You know you have a good hunting partner, or partners when every hunt is good, no matter the success, the weather, or any other problems.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well this weekend I probably head out to the fields and go after geese and try to get some ducks as well, although its only 1 goose limit where I'm going and thats fine but I will make sure my cousin does not shoot more than 1 goose, if he drops one on his first shot he better not fire another 2 shots. If he doesnt listen, I'll call it quits.We will have 4 guys in my group this weekend so I'll have to talk to him the night before we go out and warn him that I will TIP him for shooting more than 1 honker or more than 4 ducks. Otherwise my friend and I go to a different field and not worry about him, let him deal his problems, but I've got the dekes and everything so he'll probably want to come with me but yeah I get what youre all saying but Have a great weekend, hope you guys get a few and be safe! good luck!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris Schulz said:


> I dont really look at a succesful hunt being a limit. I look at it this way. Having fun is a succesful hunt.


Very true! I enjoy the poop/fart stories throughout the day. 

For some reason a fart or turd storie always makes it's way in the mix.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Gotta Like Jewelry


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Chris Schulz said:


> I dont really look at a succesful hunt being a limit. I look at it this way. Having fun is a succesful hunt. as far as limits or bands I dont really care anymore if our group gets one, cool and if we dont shoot a limit were not bumbed either. Just like to be outside on the prarie. :beer:


Nice post Chris :beer:

It's all about having fun, not proving to everybody how much of a Rambo you are by having a limit full of Greenheads everytime you hunt or by having a necklace full of bands around your neck.

It seems that a couple of posts were more interested with what people would think of them if they didnt have a full limit or a bunch of bands. Maybe I just took it the wrong way.

But, if I had to pick one, I would pick a good day hunting with my 8 year old son. I dont think anything could top that for me. I have been hunting alone for the last few years. My hunting buddy moved out of state and the few other guys that we hunted with are more interested in shooting shore birds and getting so wasted at night that they cant get up the next morning.

This is the first year that my son has came duck hunting with me and I think he has " Duck fever ". Take a kid hunting sometime if you get the chance, its a great experiance


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I would rather have a fun hunt and not even a successful hunt. If I would shoot one bird during a hunt, but I had a good time with my buddies and the memories to go with it I would consider that the greatest reward ever.

Forget about bands having fun with my friends out in the blind is way more important to me


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> Very true! I enjoy the poop/fart stories throughout the day.


Those are pretty entertaining, but I have found the call farting amazingly true to life. As well as hearing Ozzy played on the duck call by an ex-Sotan (now NoDaker). 

I would pass on a limit everytime to snag a band.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I would pass on a limit everytime to snag a band


I don't think there is room on your lanyard for another! :beer:



> Very true! I enjoy the poop/fart stories throughout the day.
> 
> For some reason a fart or turd storie always makes it's way in the mix.


Just reading the quote kind of makes me chuckle.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Very true! I enjoy the poop/fart stories throughout the day.
> 
> For some reason a fart or turd storie always makes it's way in the mix


Joking around and telling "Turd Stories" are the highlights of my season!

"Can your detergent handle these stains??"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks guys, laughed so hard I almost had one touchin' cotton. Give me a band any day, I am to the point where just being out is good. See, with a band and the paper I have more to hand down my two young sons besides memories and pictures.Quackkills9- Had the same problem and quit huntin with them. I had all the equipment so I hunted alone for two years and at a boyscout meeting found a couple of guys who wanted to learn waterfowling.... the right way. It's not ALL about killin. If it were I'd work in a slaughterhouse and chicken choke for a hobby.Obey the law and play the game fair or we do'nt hunt. :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

How bout a limit of banded birds


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

Bands are a bonus but the real deal is spending time in the field with your good buddies having a good time!!!


----------

